# Update.zip



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

I deleted the update.zip file off of my sdcard my accident and I don't know how to get it back. I'm running CM7. Any suggestions?


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

If this was the update.zip on the root directory of /sdcard, it was most likely not important. The file was probably created by ROM Manager or maybe Bootstrap. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------

